# Saratoga NY Yarn Store Going Out of Business Sale



## llliptak (Nov 27, 2013)

Sadly, The Stiching Post is going out of business. This store is located at 17 Phila Street, Saratoga Springs, NY. They will remain open until the first of December. Currently, all items are 50%. The store is still PACKED with yarn, needles, and books. Great option for purchasing yarn for those holiday gifts!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I looked up their hours. It said Thursday for 10-5. Are you familiar with the store hours. Are they different than that. If they are only open then, I could never make it.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow! I was just in Saratoga about 3 weeks ago but purposely stayed away from knitting stores as I can get carried away. Sad about them closing though.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm sad to hear this. My best friend is in Ballston Spa, so that yarn shop is always on my list when I visit her.


----------



## llliptak (Nov 27, 2013)

I was just in there on Tuesday. Their sign did not list any special hours. Give them a call.


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

I visited this store a few times while passing through the area. I am so sorry to see them go. It is always sad when a yarn shop closes.


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you my daughter is coming to visit in about a week so we will be going there. It's such a shame we went there a lot!


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. I live pretty close and when my daughter visits we always go there. She will be home next week so this will be a stop for sure


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Mevbb said:


> I looked up their hours. It said Thursday for 10-5. Are you familiar with the store hours. Are they different than that. If they are only open then, I could never make it.


Store hours are listed as 10 To 5 Mon To Fri 10 To 4 On Sat

I agree their web site is very annoying to give only current day's hours.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

It may be annoying, but it might be that they are only opening when they want to or can. It keeps store hours under their control each day. I just wish I could go there...it was a nice shop.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

No, their website is set up that way - to only show the current day's hours. If you go to the business website for Saratoga, you get all their hours.


----------



## Carolae (Oct 26, 2013)

I was just there yesterday and got some beautiful yarn. They have tons of yarn, needles, books, and needlepoint supplies. I'm sorry to see them close!


----------

